# My First Big East Texas Buck :)



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

All I can say is... my heart still starts racing, my legs start shaking and I can't breathe when I think about the time this guy stepped out in front of me two Sundayâ€™s ago at 6:48 in the morning!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

NICE, the buck is cool also!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes Maam very nice deer. Something about the scope has my interest. Seems an adjustment turret is on the left hand side of it. Maybe I am seeing something else.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome buck...Congrats


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice dark horned buck, good job!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

AWESOME buck girl, that would make anyone proud, heck I'm proud you got it.

My friends wife laid a bog one down as well, you gals are puttin up a showing for sure this year. 

WAY TO GO....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Really heavy horns. Congrats


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats!!

What a buck, hope you are getting him mounted.

John


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nice buck*

Congrats very nice deer no mater where it was shot !

Charlie I think it's a Bushnell. Scope it has the parallax adjustment on the left side ? Just a guess ...


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

great buck!


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice.....deer ain't bad either lol jk very nice deer


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

W.T.G. Very nice!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Yes Maam very nice deer. Something about the scope has my interest. Seems an adjustment turret is on the left hand side of it. Maybe I am seeing something else.


Focus adjustment. My liapold has it the same way. Takes a little getting used to.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet buck!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HunterGirl said:


> All I can say is... my heart still starts racing, my legs start shaking and I can't breathe when I think about the time this guy stepped out in front of me two Sundayâ€™s ago at 6:48 in the morning!


The joke I used to say was that if I had been hooked up to a polygraph, all the recording pens would have gone off the chart.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck!!!!...WW


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes I am!!  Thanks!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The joke I used to say was that if I had been hooked up to a polygraph, all the recording pens would have gone off the chart.


Me too! I had trouble breathing and thought my heart was going to come out of my chest!

I had a shot at this buck weeks ago BUT when I saw him come out of the wood line my legs started shaking so badly I just had to put the gun down and watch him walk slowly away.

So I was really happy he decided to give me another chance


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice rack and congrats!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great deer horns have some great character


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on a great deer girl! -Roach


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Congrats nice buck ,, where in east texas


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> All I can say is... my heart still starts racing, my legs start shaking and I can't breathe


I think that's great lol...it's what it's about and that's a really nice buck you shot for anywhere.

Good job!

TH


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey that's a good one. Congrats


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

HunterGirl said:


> Me too! I had trouble breathing and thought my heart was going to come out of my chest!
> 
> I had a shot at this buck weeks ago BUT when I saw him come out of the wood line my legs started shaking so badly I just had to put the gun down and watch him walk slowly away.
> 
> So I was really happy he decided to give me another chance


Congrats! Yup free rush. Thats why we all hunt & love it. Now you know. You were smart by not shooting the first time.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

YOU GO GIRL! Very nice...congrats.:dance:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

HunterGirl said:


> Me too! I had trouble breathing and thought my heart was going to come out of my chest!
> 
> I had a shot at this buck weeks ago BUT when I saw him come out of the wood line my legs started shaking so badly I just had to put the gun down and watch him walk slowly away.


HaHa same thing happened to my wife, she finally shot and missed, he didn't run off he just stood there, she told me she started shaking again BUT was shaking so hard she put the gun down and watched him walk off, 30 minutes later she did kill another one but not near as big....WW


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

That right thar is one fine looking deer. I like that inside flat surface on that thing. 

Congrats. That is a good buck no matter what county you kilt it in.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

congrats. Good looking buck- love them horns. You got more patience than me!! One hunting season in east. texas was enough for me last year. I headed west- probably going to go further west next year.


----------



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome job, hope its the first of many.


----------



## Lil Jimmy (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice buck!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

What a great looking monster! We're very happy for you.


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

awesome!! Congrats, i miss hunting in E.Tex. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Love my Gunrest! *



RRR Gunrest said:


> What a great looking monster! We're very happy for you.


Thank you!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like that protein feeder is working pretty good!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

He looks good in pink!


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Yes Maam very nice deer. Something about the scope has my interest. Seems an adjustment turret is on the left hand side of it. Maybe I am seeing something else.


Could be parallax adjustment..


----------

